# iOS 8.4 --> journal d'appel synchronisé entre 2 iPhone ???



## TheBenjy (8 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
Nous avons 2 iPhone utilisant un même compte iTunes et depuis iOS 8.4, mon journal d'appel est synchronisé avec celui de ma femme... Comment peut-on désactiver ça s'il vous plait?


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2015)

Apparemment un problème connu chez ceux qui partagent un compte iCloud (et pas seulement depuis iOS 8.4, apparemment).

Essaie de désactiver Handoff ?

Autre manip qui a fonctionné chez certains, selon le topic mis en lien ci-dessus:

_On each device, go into Settings/Facetime then turn off the "iPhone Cellular Calls" option._​


----------



## pcnum (30 Mars 2016)

Content de constater que je ne suis pas le seul
j'ai le même probleme imessage, handoff, facetime sont pourtant désactivé.
Je n'ai constaté le problème que depuis les versions de 2016 d'ios

*La confidentialité laisse vraiment à désirer sur icloud !!*
et pour la sécurité, ce n'est même pas crypté.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2016)

Jolie troll... Encore une fois, ce n'est pas fait pour ca... Un compte iCloud est personnel et normalement non partageable...

Paragraphe Iv.a des conditions d'utilisations d'iCloud:

"En tant qu’utilisateur inscrit au Service, vous devez créer un Compte. Ne communiquez pas les informations de votre Compte à quiconque. Vous êtes seul responsable du maintien de la confidentialité et de la sécurité de votre Compte et de toutes les activités liées à votre Compte ou par son biais, et vous acceptez de signaler immédiatement à Apple toute faille de sécurité de votre Compte. Vous reconnaissez et acceptez également que le Service est conçu et destiné à un usage personnel et de manière individuelle et que vous vous abstiendrez de partager les informations de votre Compte ou mot de passe avec toute autre personne. Sous réserve d’avoir fait preuve de compétence raisonnable et de diligence, Apple ne pourra être responsable des pertes résultant de l’utilisation non autorisée de votre Compte et du non-respect de ces règles."

La confidentialité est donc violee par toi même quî a décidé de partager tes paramètres de connexions... En quoi Est ce un problème du soft si tu détournes son utilisation?


----------



## pcnum (31 Mars 2016)

Comme la deuxieme personne n'a d'une part pas le temps de gérer la configuration d'un second compte icloud payant au quotidien et de choisir les photos à partager ou à ne pas partager. 

La création d'un second compte icloud, nous apporterait UNIQUEMENT comme avantage le non partage de l'historique des appels. Avantage que l'on a perdu avec ces mises à jour successibles d'iOS
Avec si peut d'avantage à la création d'un second compte icloud, voir même des inconvénients.

Je ne vois pas d'autres options que d'utiliser le service DSphotos du NAS Synology et de supprimer icloud.

Les conditions que tu ponds n'indique rien par contre au niveau de ta personnalité, elle indique que tu es une personne fière à l'excès. Que tu ne maitrises pas le sujet et que tu fais du remplissage dans le but d'exister. Si tu es seul, tu l'as bien mérité car ton matchisme est nuisible. Si tu es accompagné je la plains.



> destiné à un usage personnel


 Ce qui veut dire que ce service n'est pas destiné à une usage commercial (pour revendre) mais bien personnel.


> Ne communiquez pas les informations de votre Compte


 mots de passe n'ont pas été communiqués.


> Vous êtes seul responsable du maintien de la confidentialité et de la sécurité de votre Compte et de toutes les activités


c'est facile de dire ça. C'est comme si tu te faisais volé ta voiture dans un parking et qu'on te dise tu es le seul responsable de ta voiture !! ça veut dire aussi que le voleur n'est pas responsable de ses actes.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mars 2016)

Quî a dit que le second compte devait être payant?


----------



## pcnum (4 Avril 2016)

Compte payant car on ne souhaite pas multiplier les 5Go à l'infini , tout ça pour garder uniquement le côté gratuit d'icloud

Donc tu conseilles de créer deux comptes séparés pour avoir TOUT en commun sauf l'historique d'appels et utiliser le partage familiale (même s'il n'y a pas de famille) de l'intégralité de la bibliothèque, l'intégralité des email, l'intégralité de la musique etc

*Interprétation des conditions de ventes icloud :*

"En tant qu’utilisateur inscrit (unique ou pas) au Service, vous devez créer un Compte. Ne communiquez pas les informations de votre Compte à quiconque (à votre voisin ou votre belle mère etc...). Vous êtes seul responsable du maintien de la confidentialité et de la sécurité de votre Compte et de toutes les activités liées à votre Compte ou par son biais, et vous acceptez de signaler immédiatement à Apple toute faille de sécurité de votre Compte.
(et c'est normal ! encore heureux)
Vous reconnaissez et acceptez également que le Service est conçu et destiné à un usage personnel et de manière individuelle  (c'est à dire non commercial ! vous ne pouvez pas re-vendre le service icloud a quiconque, votre compte vous appartient comme par exemple une maison individuelle à votre nom) et que vous vous abstiendrez de partager les informations de votre Compte ou mot de passe avec toute autre personne (de toute évidence, vous n'allez pas divulguer votre mot de passe à tous vos potes). Sous réserve d’avoir fait preuve de compétence raisonnable et de diligence, Apple ne pourra être responsable des pertes résultant de l’utilisation non autorisée de votre Compte et du non-respect de ces règles. (dans notre cas il n'y a pas de pertes sauf de temps)"

Dans ces conditions il n'est pas indiqué qu'un compte icloud NE DOIT PAS ETRE UTILISE pour deux personnes !


----------



## pcnum (5 Avril 2016)

Je viens de tester la création d'un second compte icloud.

D'une part, les 5go ne sont pas suffisant. Il faudrait un second compte payant au lieu d'un seul.
D'autre part le partage familial ne permet de partager qu'un seul album à la fois alors que nous souhaitons l'intégralité.

De plus, jongler avec deux comptes icloud sur son Mac Pro, ce n'est pas l'idéal.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Avril 2016)

En même temps, créer 2 to pics sur le forum sur le même sujet, c'est un peu la philosophie générale... Tu souhaites tout doubler?

Sinon, desolé mais a priori Apple n'a pas prévue ton cas d'utilisation bien spécifique... Peut être Android sera plus adapté à tes besoins particuliers...


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Sinon, desolé mais a priori Apple n'a pas prévue ton cas d'utilisation bien spécifique... Peut être Android sera plus adapté à tes besoins particuliers...


Pas mieux...


----------



## 8enoit (9 Mai 2016)

(2e forum auquel je participe sur ce sujet)
Pareil. Depuis 3 semaines, ma femme a racheté un iPhone. On a Handoff et FaceTime désactivés. Mais rien à faire, le journal d'appel est commun. Alors que depuis 2014 on fonctionnait avec un seul compte iCloud sans aucune confusion. 
Cette caractéristique n'est pas documentée. C'est assez honteux pour qqch d'aussi basique. 
Et non ce n'est pas un troll. Surtout venant de moi qui suis sur mac depuis 1987. 



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## pcnum (10 Mai 2016)

Désormais j'ai fait deux comptes payants séparés. Il n'y a pas bien que moi je sache comment partager si bien qu'on partage de moins en moins car c'est trop contraignant, moins pratique et pas du tout automatique comme avant !!


----------



## bid19 (13 Août 2018)

Bonjour, la synchronisation du journal d'appel entre les appareils ayant le même compte Apple renseigné dans le réglage iCloud est automatique on ne peut pas le désactiver. Apple part du principe que chaque personne doit posséder son propre identifiant Apple et ainsi il n'y a pas de problème de croisement des données.


----------



## ditek (21 Mars 2019)

J’ai 2 iPhone ! Un pour le boulot et un perso. Les 2 m’appartiennent et sont donc relié au même compte iCloud. Sauf que j’ai aussi ce foutu problème de synchronisation qui est très pénible. En effet mes contacts sont différent et j’utilise mes contact iCloud sur mon iPhone perso et les contact Outlook sur mon Pro. 
Je ne veux pas que les listes d’appels soient synchronisés ! Comment faire ??


----------

